# opinion on sold items



## gusto (Jan 2, 2011)

Hello Everyone,
   I've posted a few times for some help with a huge camera collection I  received and everyone has been great here and thanks. I've been putting  around 5 items a week on ebay and just wanted to know how I'm doing,  just wandering if I'm getting decent prices for the items and if I'm explaining the camera's correctly. some of the items aren't very vintage but I'm trying to sell all different types (vintage and newer film) and not all just one type for now, my reasoning for this is because I know some college kids need film cameras so I figured now is a good time to sell those and also the newer items are basically brand new and easier to put on ebay because there's less homework to be done on those. The collection is huge so at five a week I will be selling for a long time. I have to say I'm learning a lot about cameras and I'm really starting to like them. I'm keeping a few for myself, my wife just doesn't want me to keep the whole collection because of it's size and it was her father who was the collector. Thanks for your help again and maybe soon after I sell all of these I can sit back and start to enjoy the few I'm keeping. Oh yeah one member had recommended I sell overseas and that was great advise because I'd say about 50% I ship out of the USA.  

  Here is a link to my recent sold items.  
http://completed.shop.ebay.com/gust...omplete=1&_fln=1&_trksid=p3911.c0.m283&_rdc=1

  Heres another link to my feedback which has a few other items not on the about link.
eBay Feedback Profile for gusto10


----------



## djacobox372 (Jan 2, 2011)

The prices you're getting seem pretty good.  Keep in mind that the holiday season is a very bad time to sell collector items on ebay, you would have been better off to wait until mid-January. 

I'm surprised that yachica rangefinder went for so much, I have one that I wasn't going to bother to sell because I thought I'd only get $10 for it. I think I'll list it now. 

You also got a good price on the sigma mirror lens, I have a nikkor mirror lens for sale in similar condition and I'd be happy if it sells for what you got for the sigma.


----------



## gusto (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks djacobox372, I feel better that maybe I'm doing ok with the sales. I didn't think about selling during the holidays you are probably right I was just on cruise control trying to sell some of these off because it does take a lot of work between researching, taking photos, listing and shipping. Now I have these 4 schedule to list at 8PM tonight should I hold off and wait a few weeks? I'm thinking about keeping the Olympus 35rd it's a nice camera. Thanks again for your input.  Gus


----------



## Proteus617 (Jan 3, 2011)

$325 for a Bessa I with a Vaskar?  I would say you did really well with that.  That's Heliar money.


----------



## compur (Jan 3, 2011)

You did well, gusto.  Be happy.


----------



## gusto (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks everyone,
   I guess I'll just continue what I'm doing.


----------



## Buckster (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah, it looks like you're getting very good prices so far.  They are very clean looking pieces though, so that helps a lot.


----------

